# The Charlie Hall Chase



## Elf On A Shelf (4 November 2017)

Bristol De Mai won with Blacklion hot on his heels. 

Cue Card fell.

Coneygree pulled up after a bad mistake.

Both horses are fine.

Both horses connections are blaming the low lying sun for their horses making mistakes.

Funnily enough everyone else jumped round fine! Excuses excuses!


----------



## Dobiegirl (4 November 2017)

A very exciting race, my selection was Blaklion, its strange though that both the jockeys of the above horses did give the same reason. I think Coneygree met one wrong and then was always playing catchup, I wondered if he had lost a shoe, Cue CArd made a mistake  which he is prone to do and it was his undoing. Be interesting to hear if other jockeys had a problem with the sun


----------



## Dobiegirl (4 November 2017)

Update, Coneygree had a nasty over reach, Nico felt he wasnt right and pulled him up immediately.


----------



## Chiffy (5 November 2017)

Good call from Nico whatever the reason. When a good horse starts jumping badly, what is the point of continuing and he is very fragile.
Cue Card made a jumping error and he has done so in the past. 
Very exciting finish between Bristol De Mai and Blaklion. I was cheering the black one but both are good horses.


----------



## Clodagh (5 November 2017)

The low sun is a pathetic excuse - why not just say the horse (or jockey) made a mistake. I love Blacklion, he deson't know the word beaten. Bristol de Mai is lovely too, who can resist a grey? 
How incredibly well done to the Bradstocks for making the decision to run Coneygree in the Gold Cup that year, he is such an injury prone beastie. His legs are so long they must be incredibly fragile.


----------



## Alec Swan (5 November 2017)

Chiffy said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..
Very exciting finish between Bristol De Mai and Blaklion. I was cheering the black one but both are good horses.
		
Click to expand...

I really did think that Blacklion was rallying and would take the prize,  but he didn't,  he was faced by a better horse on the day.  

My heart was in my mouth when I saw Cue Card was running and just thank God that he wasn't injured.  When Conygree was clearly suffering,  Nico de Boinville pulled him up and all credit to him for that.

Alec.


----------



## TelH (5 November 2017)

Coneygree frightens me a bit. There's no doubt he has great talent but he's so fragile I fear we might see him break down with tragic consequences one day. 

I thought Cue Card's fall was reminiscent of the times he fell in the Gold cup. He's in the twilight of his career and has given so much. I can see the appeal of having a go at equalling Kauto's record of 4 Betfair Chases but beyond that I would be giving serious consideration to calling it a day with him.


----------



## bonny (5 November 2017)

Not that it is our decision ! But I see no reason to retire him, he was going as well as ever when he fell, I don't think it was due to tiredness, he just got it wrong and paid the price. Despite seeming to have been around forever he's only 11. Coneygree must be so frustrating ....all that talent and all the problems he has, I just hope he can still come back but it's looking unlikely now.


----------

